# Halloween 2008



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good. 

Looking at your fence, adds to my dilema of which type of cemetery fence to build this year. I have lots of paalets available to make an old pickett fence, but I have a new idea for a faux iron one. Decisions decisions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the look of the fences with the randomly placed pickets.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the look of the fences with the randomly placed pickets.


so do I


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

More pics in my album. Please go see those also.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, Creep! (somehow I feel bad saying that :googly

I especially like the look of the broken fencing and headstones.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you Bone. Alot of people seem to like the fence... Its made from 1x2 that were holding a tile ceiling in my house... figured I just throw something together instead of throwing them out.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Monk said:


> so do I


what they said. Love the fences.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job looks great


----------

